# swollen ankles and legs



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi Jan

I'm only 17.5 weeks and this last couple of days have developed v swollen ankles, lower legs and feet. I was on my feet all day yesterday - typical hottest June day on record - and that combination has caused it I think.

But what can  I do to alleviate it? I'm worried that now it's here, it won't go away.
(twins - btw)

Would love your advice

many thanks

Orla
xxxxxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's been swollen ankles united week with all the women I've seen this week!!!  The best thing that you can do is keep them raised above the level of your hips (when your'e sitting down obviously!), and keep moving them in  a circular pattern, and up and down, just to help move the fluid around.  If you begin to feel unwell at any stage though, or see any flashing lights or dots in your eyes, contact your midwife, as she may need to check your blood pressure.

Good Luck!

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## orlando (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks ec, will do as you say
Glad to hear I'm not the only one!
xxx


----------

